# Any one know of a tuna boat out of Destin?



## Black Crowes (Jul 23, 2014)

All I want to fish for is tuna.  

Thanks!


----------



## MattDTH225 (Jul 24, 2014)

Check out Capt. Kelly Windes with Sunrise charters out of Destin. He does a lot of Tuna-only trips and he is really good. Google it, they have a big website.


----------



## Millpond (Jul 25, 2014)

Captain Gary Jarvis on the Backdown2
Capt. Kelly Windes on Sunrise
Capt. Robert on the Twilight

Three best tuna captains in Destin.  Better book Capt. Kelly this year though.  I believe he plans on retiring after this year.


----------



## florida boy (Jul 25, 2014)

Do not go with Gary unless you are a diehard fisherman.....His 72 hour trips to the floaters are unreal .He knows how to find fish when no one else can.


----------



## Cougar Spray (Jul 25, 2014)

all you're gonna do is run to LA to fish.  Just drive to Venice and save yourself several thousand dollars


----------



## Darkwater (Jul 25, 2014)

Cougar Spray;88This07556 said:
			
		

> all youT're gonna do is run ,,to LA to fish.  Just drive to Venice and save yourself several thousand dollars



This is the truth ....if your just after tuna...go out and come back in. No need for overnight trips. If you go out of Destine,you just about have to do an overnight trip to get to good tuna water.


----------



## Black Crowes (Jul 26, 2014)

Cougar Spray said:


> all you're gonna do is run to LA to fish.  Just drive to Venice and save yourself several thousand dollars



So your suggesting Louisiana?  Got any leads on boats?


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 27, 2014)

Venice is know as Tuna Town !!!!!


----------



## bowandgun (Jul 28, 2014)

Venice is tuna town.  Capt Eddie


----------



## Cougar Spray (Jul 28, 2014)

try Billy Wells or Kevin Beach


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 28, 2014)

Goto Venice LA or Morehead City NC for tuna. No doubt.
I think ill go this winter if work is good this fall, I need it.
Havent done a vacation since 2007.


----------



## t k (Jul 29, 2014)

Captain Eddie without a doubt,search his name here for fishing reports.


----------



## GASeminole (Jul 29, 2014)

Out of Destin (or Pcola), call Capt Adam @ One Shot

He loves to do bluewater trips 

http://www.oneshotcharters.com/


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 30, 2014)

Capt. Eddie out of Venice.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 3, 2014)

There are boats that will go for YFT out of Destin, but, for your money....as the old saying goes "Go west young man".  Go to Venice, you can have two days fishing for the price of one out of Destin.....


----------

